# Puppy in my neighborhood got parvo



## jessluvsGSDs (Nov 9, 2008)

There is a puppy in my neighborhood that contracted parvo and died of it within the past month. The thing is I was planning on getting a puppy two weeks ago when I heard this news and stopped with my plans. I currently have one GSD and was going to add one to my family, but now I am scared of the pup contracting parvo. I read that parvo affects black and tan breeds more severely too. 

I have a bottle of parvaid I got a year ago but have never used (I purchased it as part of an emergency kit) but I don't know if I should feel safe bringing a puppy into this neighborhood with a possible parvo outbreak at risk. The pup that died had been walked around the neighborhood and I don't know where it's eliminated and what is contaminated, or what I could have tracked in on my shoes. I heard of parvaid being used as a preventative measure but can anyone back that up with experiences?

Should I just get an older puppy? Whatever happens the pup will most likely be exposed since socialization is crucial when they are young.. By about 16 weeks the vaccine should take effect correct? Or am I being selfish and risking a puppy's life? I've been waiting forever.. does anyone have any advice for me or what I can do?


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I would be more concerned about your older dog. Call and ask your vet, I"m sure they know what diseases are walking down the street and it doesn't cost anything to ask. A puppy shouldn't be out on the street until s/he's has had the third round of shots - then 3 weeks after that for them to become effective. 

Which brings me to a personal rant - why can't people just pick it up? I'm usually walking down the street with 2 german shepherds and a sack of $hit, so what makes someone else more special? There is nothing nastier than stepping in someone else's dog crap!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Wow, how scary. I don't know what to tell you about your puppy but I did want to reassure you that your older dog will be fine since parvo in older, vaccinated dogs if an issue at all, usually just appears as a cold.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: SunCzarina
> 
> Which brings me to a personal rant - why can't people just pick it up? I'm usually walking down the street with 2 german shepherds and a sack of $hit, so what makes someone else more special? There is nothing nastier than stepping in someone else's dog crap!


AMEN!!!!!!! I mean if it is liquid, not much you can do except try to get them to use near the woods and try to clean up best you can.....but I hate when we are walking and he is sniffing and there is some other dogs poop - I have no clue what illness that poop holds and if my dog gets sick, the dumb owner of that dog doesn't have to pay the vet bill....I do! AMEN on that observation!!!!!


----------



## jessluvsGSDs (Nov 9, 2008)

That is kind of why I am asking... I saw another thread about puppy socialization and non of them look like they are 16 weeks.. More like 8 weeks or so. I was always taught not to walk your dog for fear of infectious diseases until after the third set of shots, but because of that my current GSD is not properly socialized. Now for sure there was parvo somewhere in my neighborhood and there is no way I am going to have an unsocialized puppy again.

My dog is two years old and up to date on everything. The vet said if he acts abnormal at all bring him in, but it is rare for an older dog to get parvo. I am just looking for people who have had puppies in a possibly parvo-infected environment and what happened.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeow I did want to reassure you that your older dog will be fine since parvo in older, vaccinated dogs if an issue at all, usually just appears as a cold.


This is good to know! I still wonder what this was: Morgan had a hacking cough for a few days last week - like she was trying to get some grass out of her throat. Then the pupper had it for a few days before it went away - his vacines are more recent that Moon who had them last spring. Like I ranted there's lots of yuck on the street around here. Nice that it rained hard last night. Sometimes I want to walk around with a rake and push it into the gutter (I don't because the pupper would eat the rake)


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: jessluvsGSDsThere is a puppy in my neighborhood that contracted parvo and died of it within the past month. The thing is I was planning on getting a puppy two weeks ago when I heard this news and stopped with my plans. I currently have one GSD and was going to add one to my family, but now I am scared of the pup contracting parvo. I read that parvo affects black and tan breeds more severely too.
> 
> I have a bottle of parvaid I got a year ago but have never used (I purchased it as part of an emergency kit) but I don't know if I should feel safe bringing a puppy into this neighborhood with a possible parvo outbreak at risk. The pup that died had been walked around the neighborhood and I don't know where it's eliminated and what is contaminated, or what I could have tracked in on my shoes. I heard of parvaid being used as a preventative measure but can anyone back that up with experiences?
> 
> Should I just get an older puppy? Whatever happens the pup will most likely be exposed since socialization is crucial when they are young.. By about 16 weeks the vaccine should take effect correct? Or am I being selfish and risking a puppy's life? I've been waiting forever.. does anyone have any advice for me or what I can do?


This is horrible to hear. I'm so sorry to hear the puppy died. If you choose to get a puppy then you may want to limit where the puppy goes, keep your puppy clean (extra baths as necessary) and make sure they are eating a good, healthy diet and if the food doesn't include priobotics...get some PB8 - priobotic pills. Keep the immune system healthy by keeping the good bacteria working for you. Regardless of what disease is out there I wouldn't put my own plans on hold....you could have gotten the puppy and then heard and you wouldn't have taken the puppy back would you? My advice...don't stop your life because of potentials....measure your own threshold for risk and at the same time enjoy your life. I would not want to miss out on something good because of a "possibility" that may never happen. Kind of like terrorism....we keep living, flying, driving, taking the bus, trains, etc... we have to have control of our lives...not others  Fear can stop you right in your tracks and you can miss out. Just my view  AND I wish you the best in your decision. It is a big step.

Angeles sends a woof your way!

Robert


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: jessluvsGSDsThat is kind of why I am asking... I saw another thread about puppy socialization and non of them look like they are 16 weeks.. More like 8 weeks or so. I was always taught not to walk your dog for fear of infectious diseases until after the third set of shots, but because of that my current GSD is not properly socialized. Now for sure there was parvo somewhere in my neighborhood and there is no way I am going to have an unsocialized puppy again.


This is the trade off - you need to work extra hard to socialize them so young. There's a thread here somewhere with fairly safe places to go.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I have raised several of my own rescued puppies and some fosters as well. I did regular socialization and walking with all of my puppies. My Chama is half rottie and my vet told me to be extra careful with her because they are more susceptible to parvo and because I lived in an area where parvo was very prevalent. She said to avoid public places where they might be lots of dogs like parks and rest areas and not to let her interact with dogs I didn't know. I socialized her with friends' dogs and did take her for walks, to work with me, etc.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

Angeles has grown up in an apartment complex in Morrisville, NC. He loved people and other dogs from day one. I had to be careful about him smelling other dogs to begin with because you do have to be careful. As well his interaction with humans. He loves to be loved and petted. As far as dog parks - I don't go to them. Sadly, many of the owners there have no control over their dogs nor could they get control of their dogs. It is a nice place to socialize people who have dogs, but not sure I would take mine. All it takes is an owner not stopping another dog from attacking their own dog and that dog from that point on can become dog aggressive because the owner didn't protect him/her. 

Check out http://www.Leerburg.com for more information - I've learned a lot of good information (some I take, other I leave) but he has some really good advice and experience. He isn't the first professional who has told me - don't go to the dog parks! Your dog should also want to play with you and not always wanting to play with others dogs and should not see others as a big petting arena.... you should always be the focus of your dogs attention  kind of makes sense from a psychology perspective. As well from a pack leadership perspective. 

All that being said - socialization is important....but more importantly - letting your dog know you are the leader - that is what your dog truly needs. If I had to choose between socializing with outside dogs or providing leadership with my dog - I would choose leadership. A leader will always have control over his/her dog....the dog will want to please the leader....because of respect. Better to have respect than love from your dog. Kind of odd I know...but when you think about it, it makes perfect sense. Priority: respect, then love.

Angeles does have dog friends, but I limit his time around them.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Parvo is EVERYWHERE. You cannot avoid it. And just because you never take your puppy out doesn't mean they are 100% safe. You could bring parvo in on your shoes.

The following is just MY personal opinion.

If your older dog has had at least ONE parvo shot they are probably covered. IF the dog has had two or more they are most likely covered (like 90%).

Older dogs usually do not have as rough a time with parvo as younger dogs.

If your adult dog is healthy they have a much better chance of fighting OFF the virus if they encounter it.

My girl Kaynya has only had ONE DHLPP shot. And other than Rabies that is all she'll EVER get. Maybe when she hits about 4 I'll have her titered for Parvo and Distemper. If they show very low I'll THINK about revax'ing her.

I know several breeders that do NOT vax their puppies at all - and their pups have no problems. They are pups from raw fed parents and are raw fed themselves.

Rotties (and Rottie mixes) are more prone to getting parvo - not just any black & tan breeds.

So, my $.02? Get the puppy. Make sure they have ONE vax before you bring them home (if possible have them vax'd ONLY for Parvo & Distemper - not those cocktail shots). Feed them a VERY nutritious food (I'd suggest raw but that's just me







) and use the Parvaid (I have some too and know several breeders that swear by it).

A little exposure to germs is a GOOD thing. It helps build strong immunities.


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

I agree with Lauri. I had fostered 3 pups over a year ago and one had come down with parvo from vaccinosis. I was on a waiting list for a puppy and agonized over bringing one into my home. I consulted with two vets and they both said as long as my puppy has been vaccinated and healthy you should have no problems. Also, they said that Parvo is EVERYWHERE, you cannot hide from it so get the dog.

When I got my puppy, I did make sure that she did not go anywhere near where the foster puppy defecated for a year. I also made sure that my dog was walked on the street rather than the neighbors' yards. For the first year, I was paranoid about my dog being in the backyard and nothing has happened.


----------



## jessluvsGSDs (Nov 9, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The GangParvo is EVERYWHERE. You cannot avoid it. And just because you never take your puppy out doesn't mean they are 100% safe. You could bring parvo in on your shoes.
> 
> The following is just MY personal opinion.
> 
> ...


I used to feed raw until Hurricane Ike hit (I live in the Houston area) and since we were out of power for two weeks all the meat went bad, I switched to dry dog food and haven't switched back yet.. I am still disoriented from it. I will switch back soon. If I feed raw would it still be a good idea to get the probiotic pills? I've never given any pills or anything, I just vary the diet daily.

I also read on a parvaid brochure that pups that have been vaccinated in close proximity to actually getting parvo (meaning the vax didn't take yet) were harder cases to treat using parvaid.. and Yes I have heard of many breeders that don't vaccinate but I thought parvo was a scare tactic to scare people into vacc'ing their dogs til I heard my neighbor's pup died from it. It's a horrifying virus and I just want to do whatever I can to keep any puppies I have in the future safe from it.

So... Should I be looking for a pup in the 10-12 week range? And what is the incubation period of parvo? e.g. approximately when should I be looking for symptoms? Thanks everyone who responded, you don't know how helpful you've been!


----------



## jessluvsGSDs (Nov 9, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: DHau I had fostered 3 pups over a year ago and one had come down with parvo from vaccinosis. I was on a waiting list for a puppy and agonized over bringing one into my home. I consulted with two vets and they both said as long as my puppy has been vaccinated and healthy you should have no problems. Also, they said that Parvo is EVERYWHERE, you cannot hide from it so get the dog.


Are you saying you got a new pup after a year? I read that parvo is basically gone from the ground after about a year. The pup died just recently within the past month... Unfortunately I helped the neighbor petsit for the pup for a couple days in the past two months as well. I don't know if its poop was contaminated by that time.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: jessluvsGSDs If I feed raw would it still be a good idea to get the probiotic pills? I've never given any pills or anything, I just vary the diet daily.


Yes it is a good idea...Angeles was eating raw to get his system to normal during a couple of tough weeks. He still eats raw bones for teach cleaning and the marrow. But yes, priobotics are good to provide on a daily basis to first build up the good bacteria in the system....then you can taper off if you want....but having it everyday is good - like eating yogurt in humans. The kibble I use already has the priobotics in it so I don't provide it anymore in the pill form.....the lady that makes his food recommended the PB8 during the time he was having some issues. He is back to eating kibble now and he is all normal


----------



## judith (Nov 18, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: jessluvsGSDs
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: DHau I had fostered 3 pups over a year ago and one had come down with parvo from vaccinosis. I was on a waiting list for a puppy and agonized over bringing one into my home. I consulted with two vets and they both said as long as my puppy has been vaccinated and healthy you should have no problems. Also, they said that Parvo is EVERYWHERE, you cannot hide from it so get the dog.
> ...


Hmm... I'm butting in here a bit, but from what I've read, I thought it could stay dormant in the ground for something like 5 years unless bleach is dumped on all the contaminated areas. I could be wrong though.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

20 years ago i had a Vet that didn't want my dog out untill he had his 3rd round of shots. the dog i have now was allowed in puppy classes after his 2nd round of shots. he was in puppy classes at 10 weeks old. 

my neighbors took in a puppy that lived with a dog that had parvo. my dog, the puppy and the neighbors dog all played together before i knew of the puppy's exposure. everything turned out fine. at the time my neighbors dog was 1&1/2 yrs. old, my dog was 1 yr. old and i forget how old the puppy was.


----------

